# Host Process for Windows Tasks has stopped working



## hollafrontz (Dec 10, 2013)

The problem is get a "Host Process for Windows Tasks has stopped working" window that pops up every time I start windows. 

InPageCoFire
c000009c
00000003
dimsjob.dll

Can someone help?

Thanks!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, and a warm welcome to the forums, does this message occur in safe mode? Press the win + r key together, in the run box type:-

regsvr32 dimsjob.dll (press OK) you should see a success message, restart computer and go into normal mode, let us know how you get on.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If that doesn't work, try this: Host Process for Windows Services Has Stopped Working Error – Workaround Fix « My Digital Life


----------



## hollafrontz (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks jenae, tried it, now says Microsoft register server has stopped working with a brief slow down in performance.


----------



## hollafrontz (Dec 10, 2013)

and forgot to mention i get a black screen when starting up for a few minutes before windows loads


----------



## hollafrontz (Dec 10, 2013)

fixed by running chkdsk with /r /f!

said repaired bad clusters in dimsjob.dll


----------

